# Black speckles in her armpit



## californiagirl (Dec 11, 2009)

long time since I posted last but I have a question for all you golden lovers!

Daisy has some black speckles (almost looks like flea poop) under her front armpits...if thats what you call them on a dog. I've tried to kind of brush them off, and also pick them off and its almost as if someone splashed black paint on her. 

Anyone else have this? Anyone know what it could possibly be? Its been there for awhile now. Next time I go to the vet to pick up flea meds I'll be taking her with me to get a professional opinion but thought I'd ask here first!

THANKS ALL!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Can you post a picture? Could be flea dirt.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They do make a flea comb that it might help if washing it doesnt get rid of it.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds like a staph infection to me


----------



## californiagirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Sounds like a staph infection to me


 
Sounds more like what I was thinking...

Its definetly not dirt as she has gotten multiple baths, beach trips, and pool time since I've first seen it.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Being wet is what usually causes it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have seen something similar on my girls around their nipples-the vet said it was yeast.


----------



## californiagirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Here is a picture of the area in question.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh they are bigger than I thought. That does look like it could be a staph infection. I would get her to the vet because more than likely she will need an antibiotic and maybe some shampoo to take care of it. When you said flea dirt, I was thinking little specks of dirt.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks has some dark speckledy areas near his (removed) testicles. I thought it was flea dirt (even though I use a topical) but when I gave him a bath and tried to wash it off, it didn't change at all.
So, I took him to the vet and he looked at it and said it was pigment (not flea dirt).
Does anyone know about that possibility?


----------

